# Vordefinierte Queries aufrufen und neue speichern.



## stern1001 (4. Dez 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wie man leicht erkennen kann, mein erster Post in diesem Forum...  
Nun ich habe eine Frage zur Realisierung folgendes kleinen Programms:

Ich hätte gerne ein Interface, welches mir auf irgendeine Art und Weise die 
Möglichkeit bietet verschiedene Queries aus einer Dropdownbox oder ählichem auszuwählen und
auszuführen. Anschließend soll das Ergebnis dann in einem Chart angezeigt werden.

Das Ganze soll auf einer MySQL-DB erfolgen...
Nun ich habe zwar schon einiges mit Java gemacht, allerdings mehr das Zeug von der Uni... 
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht nen kleinen Tipp geben, wie ich am besten an soetwas rangehe oder nen Beispiel oder ein Tutorial
nennen? Ich hoffe, es war einigermaßen verständlich erklärt.

Liebe Grüße
Steffi

PS: Ich arbeite mit dem JBuilder 2007, wenn das überhaupt wichtig ist...


----------



## The_S (5. Dez 2007)

Klar geht das, aber ein paar mehr Informationen wären nicht schlecht. Wo happerts denn momentan?

Bei der DropdownBox?
Beim Absetzen der Querys?
Bei der Darstellung als Chart?
...


----------



## lolkind (6. Dez 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Klar geht das, aber ein paar mehr Informationen wären nicht schlecht. Wo happerts denn momentan?


Genau die richtige Frage!
Im Prinzip muss ich momentan das Gleiche wie du machen ^^

Ich hatte vor einfach ein Fenster zu machen und darin 3 Tabbs einzubinden.
Das erste Tabb hätte dann die Auswahlmöglichkeiten der Querys. Währenddessen sind die andreen 2Tabbs deaktiviert, aber sichtbar.
Das 2te Tabb würde bei mir eine Tabellenansicht enthalten, muss bei mir gemacht werden, da ich Datensätze summieren muss für den Chart.
Das 3te Tabb enthält dann das Chart, Ideen/Hilfe zum Erstellen erhält man hier auf dem Forum indem man einfach nach "Diagramm" sucht

MFG
das lolkind


----------



## stern1001 (6. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Antwort. Nunja, ich würde zuerst gerne eine verbindung zu einer MySQL-DB machen.
Also im ersten Schritt 4 Felder um die Verbindungsdaten einzutragen. Wie gehe ich da am besten vor? Ich
weiß, dass ich irgendwie einen Treiber für MySQL einladen muss, nur wie nocht... ;-)

Gibt es ein gutes Tutorial für Java und MySQL?

Liebe Grüße
Steffi


----------



## The_S (6. Dez 2007)

Sind die Forensuche und Google heute geschlossen? Dazu findest du MASSIG zeug im Web :roll: . Für den Anfang könntest du dir mal das JDBC Kapitel der Java-Insel ansehen.


----------



## FenchelT (6. Dez 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sind die Forensuche und Google heute geschlossen? Dazu findest du MASSIG zeug im Web :roll: . Für den Anfang könntest du dir mal das JDBC Kapitel der Java-Insel ansehen.




..... oder in der  FAQ, die hat auch an Nikolaus nicht geschlossen  :wink:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1529


----------

